# Hello - another newbie



## Hawkmoon (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi there, just been recommended this forum from a workmate so here I am.

The wife & I have just put a deposit down on a 2-berth motorhome so no doubt will be seeking a bit of advice and have the odd question or two. 

Cheers

Pete


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Apr 29, 2010)

*welcome*

Hi hawkmoon

welcome to the wildys
great bunch on here once you get used
to their wild ways

Any questions just ask
someone will usually help out

weez
Tony


----------



## biggirafe (Apr 29, 2010)

Hawkmoon said:


> Hi there, just been recommended this forum from a workmate so here I am.
> 
> The wife & I have just put a deposit down on a 2-berth motorhome so no doubt will be seeking a bit of advice and have the odd question or two.
> 
> ...



Hi Welcome
Good name, not a Michael Moorcock fan by any chance are you ?


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi Hawkmoon and welcome to the wildies, dont forget to post a pic of the M/H when you get a chance. You will be sure to get all the help you want - not always what you want but you will get it.

Pics:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html

Info: http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


----------



## rateyourcampsite (Apr 30, 2010)

Hello,

welcome to the wildys
great bunch on here once you get used
to their wild ways


----------



## n8rbos (Apr 30, 2010)

boo!!!!!!!


----------



## bigboack (Apr 30, 2010)

n8rbos said:


> boo!!!!!!!



I think your as mad as me!!!!!!!!!!

Welcome to the daft side!!!! Hawkmoon.


----------



## Hawkmoon (Apr 30, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> Hi Welcome
> Good name, not a Michael Moorcock fan by any chance are you ?



Sure am, great books...
Planning to re-read a few in the motorhome 

Pete


----------



## Hawkmoon (Apr 30, 2010)

Wee-z said:


> Hi hawkmoon
> 
> welcome to the wildys
> great bunch on here once you get used
> ...



Thanks for the welcome, I'm sure the questions will come thick & fast 

Pete


----------



## Hawkmoon (Apr 30, 2010)

Guernsey Donkey said:


> Hi Hawkmoon and welcome to the wildies, dont forget to post a pic of the M/H when you get a chance. You will be sure to get all the help you want - not always what you want but you will get it.
> 
> Pics:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html
> 
> Info: http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html



I will, when I take delivery - good to find such a friendly site

Pete


----------



## Hawkmoon (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks for making me feel welcome - I'm going to explore the site & see what pearls of wisdom I can find.

All the best 

Pete


----------

